# Here we go...



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well it's been a while but I felt the urge to start a journal.

For them that were not here way back when... My name is Jim and I am a competitive bodybuilder, married, 2 boys, work a regular job and I have competed several times over the last few yrs, I have had some wins and losses...

My competition history (just the good bits)

Ukbff South coast u80 and overall winner 2012

Ukbff British Champion u80 2014

Ukbff English grand prix u90 winner 2015

Ukbff British Champion u90 2016

NABBA England Class 4 winner 2018

NABBA UK class 4 and overall winner 2018

NABBA Mr.universe class 4 runner up 

Purpose of this journal -

To log the next 12 months of training and diet with regular update pics and to log training to see progress made between the 2018 and 2019 NABBA Mr.universe

I am now coached both in the off season and pre contest by imo the best coach in the UK right now James Llewellin, we have a very good set up and relationship and it works very well for us, we bounce things back and forth but James typically has the final say on what we do.

Diet -

My current diet is pretty basic but it works... it's very sim to my pre contest diet but with more food...

5 eggs, seedy toast, yoghurt and banana

Typically train after meal 1 - intra bcaa and creatine.

Whey isolate, rice porridge, pbutter, banana and yogurt

Beef, rice and greens

Chicken, nuts and greens (usually salmon but not enjoying it atm)

Chicken, rice and greens

Casein and pbutter

So as you can see it's pretty basic... I have tried all kinds of pre, post and intra shakes and tbh I'm not sure any of it has made much of a diff when compared to good old food only... over the course of prep me and James pulled bits and bobs out that we didn't think we're adding much value to the diet and I have added bcaa and creatine back in for 2 reasons... 1 it's not gonna hurt and 2 I had loads left over and thought I'd use em rather then bin em... I may add bits in just to see what they are like but typically when it comes to prep I just diet down on good old fashioned food.

Training -

I haven't had any break since the Universe so decided to take a week off of the gym, keep am cardio in and stick to the current diet.

I went for blood work today (only basics but will post results if any one is interested).

Split has looked like this for the last few weeks

Legs/Push/Pull/Off/Lower/Upper/Off

I do feel that this is a good set up but also feel my recovery is suffering right now so once I'm back in the gym on Monday I may well go back to a Push/Legs/Pull split of some sort... not sure yet.

Few stage pics and some glut shots from various updates sent to James throughout prep just to show what kinda condition we hit.

Will throw up some pics from off season updates too.

Any questions etc just ask and I'll try to answer them all.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

The king returns

Following


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

theyouth said:


> The king returns
> 
> Following


 Haha

Thanks bud


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Will follow mate, what's your current stats?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Impressive... will be following


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Great to have you posting here again :thumbup1: .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Will follow mate, what's your current stats?


 Thanks bud

This was Sunday check in pics

88.8k at 5.4 1/2"

Still pretty lean but holding a bit of water... but then I always do when eating carbs...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

TERBO said:


> Impressive... will be following


 Thank you and cheers bud, will try and keep it interesting lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Great to have you posting here again :thumbup1: .


 Thanks bud

Been a while...

Much changed?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big_jim_87 said:


> 5.4 1/2"


 And a half?! had to get that in there didn't you mate lol.

You look great , no ****. The type of physique id like to create.

In for the training, I like the look of your split.

Good luck!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> And a half?! had to get that in there didn't you mate lol.
> 
> You look great , no ****. The type of physique id like to create.
> 
> ...


 We discussed this the other day about short blokes always adding the half's on lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> We discussed this the other day about short blokes always adding the half's on lol


 When measuring your chopper that half is always worth the mention :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

adam28 said:


> When measuring your chopper that half is always worth the mention :lol:


 Haha, deffo mate. I just round it up to the nearest inch. So basically I just say 11 inches.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> When measuring your chopper that half is always worth the mention :lol:


 Yeah for you bro... :lol:


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah for you bro... :lol:


 Fcuk yeah! :thumb


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, deffo mate. I just round it up to the nearest inch. So basically I just say 11 inches.


 Says king dingaling :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Fcuk yeah! :thumb


 Yeah me to every fu**ing mm!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> And a half?! had to get that in there didn't you mate lol.
> 
> You look great , no ****. The type of physique id like to create.
> 
> ...


 Thanks bud, glad to have in

Haha yea mate, dnt want ppl to tjink im some of midget or aby thing...

That 1/2 inch is what separates me from the dwarfs lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> We discussed this the other day about short blokes always adding the half's on lol





adam28 said:


> When measuring your chopper that half is always worth the mention :lol:





Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, deffo mate. I just round it up to the nearest inch. So basically I just say 11 inches.





Matt6210 said:


> Yeah for you bro... :lol:





adam28 said:


> Fcuk yeah! :thumb





adam28 said:


> Says king dingaling :lol:





Matt6210 said:


> Yeah me to every fu**ing mm!!!


 Some things never change... I knew I'd be back here 10min before this thread turned into a cock or poo related thread haha

If we're rounding up that makes mine a whopping 3 inches!!! I like this game lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

big_jim_87 said:


> Some things never change... I knew I'd be back here 10min before this thread turned into a cock or poo related thread haha
> 
> If we're rounding up that makes mine a whopping 3 inches!!! I like this game lol


 Don't worry mate all you need now on your log is a discussion about what people's favourite drugs are and favourite benzo is.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Some things never change... I knew I'd be back here 10min before this thread turned into a cock or poo related thread haha
> 
> If we're rounding up that makes mine a whopping 3 inches!!! I like this game lol


 They don't call you big jim for nothing :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't worry mate all you need now on your log is a discussion about what people's favourite drugs are and favourite benzo is.


 Coke and vals

fu**ing he'll were on a role here

Lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

big_jim_87 said:


> Coke and vals
> 
> fu**ing he'll were on a role here
> 
> Lol


 Now we just need a few people to tell us they are millionaires from match betting or selling bit coin... and we've basically covered 2 months of ukm conversations in 10 mins.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

adam28 said:


> They don't call you big jim for nothing :lol:


 There is an interesting story behind that name...

... actually there isn't... I made it up


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Now we just need a few people to tell us they are millionaires from match betting or selling bit coin... and we've basically covered 2 months on ukm conversations in 10 mins.


 Funny you should mention that...

Lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> There is an interesting story behind that


 Your not big jim?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Your not big jim?


 Not sure who I am any more...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@big_jim_87

Welcome back mate. Haven't wannked over a journal since @HDU did his first blast, looking forward to this.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> @big_jim_87
> 
> Welcome back mate. Haven't wannked over a journal since @HDU did his first blast, looking forward to this.


 Hahahahaha

Thanks bud

I'm back in the gym Monday so will have more wank material after that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok so

Started the week with a pull session, probs going to do a pull/push/legs/off repeat with odd rest days thrown in when needed.

Will add weights when I have my log book to hand.

Pull A

Underhand pull down with a 5 count negative.

- 11.5 reps

- 12.5 reps

Tbar row with straight bar attachment and a 5 count negative.

- 12.5 reps

- 11.5 reps

Deadlift with flaired lats and a controlled negative.

- 221k x9

- 180k x13 I think... Will edit if not

Stretch

- weighted hang x90sec

- bw hang x90sec

- mid back pull stretch x40sec

DB Preacher curls with a 6 count negative.

- 20k x6

-15k x9

Stretch

- DC bicep stretch on a bench and bar not Smith x60sec

Done

This was very weak for me but I'm no where near my last off season weight and still very lean so all in all I was ok with this session for now.

Push 2mo...


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so
> 
> Started the week with a pull session, probs going to do a pull/push/legs/off repeat with odd rest days thrown in when needed.
> 
> ...


 Very weak for me ????


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

theyouth said:


> Very weak for me ????


 Yea... when I was at my strongest at peak of off season this yr I pulled 300k for 5 with straps and 320k raw

I usta put deads at start and was heavier although fatter lol

I'll not get that strong this time as start prep late jan for the Saxon classic in April

Guess this is what happens when you prep best part of 6-7 months lol

Key is... dnt get fat as f**k in the off season lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Okidoki so today was push... I'm not really one for gym pics and vids as tbh if your filming lifts your not putting enough thought into the session... I always think yea I'll do a vid today and end up so "in the zone" lol that I sat give it a thought and just bang out the session... but I will try to get some thing up every now and then to make this more interesting for any one thinks following

Push A

High incline press Smith press (delt focus) with a 3 count negative.

- 101k x9.25 reps

- 90k x9.25 reps

Seated lateral raise

- 17.5k dbs x10+2.25 reps

- 12.5k dbs x20+2 partials

Shoulder press machine

- pin 18 x10.5 reps

- pin 15 x9.5

Stretch

Low incline fly

- 20k x60sec

- 20k x20sec (elbows higher)

DH EZ bar stretch

-60sec

Vbar press down with a 5 count negative

- stack x9

- pin 15 x12

Stretch

Dc db over head stretch

20k x60sec

Done

Body weight upto 90k this am and still have slight striations in my gluts... think mostly water but deffo added some fat... can't hold stage condition all us but I'm having a hard time mentally letting it go... still doing 30min fasted cv and go for an hrs walk with the wife at some point during the day unless I have to work in morning then it's just the 30min session.

Shoulder deffo not as bad as before the week off and feel better in gym... fuller and more pump etc... must have needed the rest


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Wish my shoulder wud fix up?4 weeks no gym an still sore after today where's that deca ???


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Question marks keep appearing for laughing faces lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

theyouth said:


> Question marks keep appearing for laughing faces lol


 Lol yea keeps happening to me to with the faces

I'm pretty sure mine is muscular, the sports therapist has moved away and left me to find a new one after 11 yrs... I dnt feel comfortable going else where...

Need a good crunching too so just looking into a chiro

Need a lot of work doing atm...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok so today was going to be legs but as work in pm I decided to move it to 2mo...

Got bloods back and all is in range except creatine levels are ever so slightly higher than should be in a normal person but I'm sure most of know that a bber will have elevated levels... but as far as bber creatinine it's actually pretty good... like just a couple marks over top end if normal

Any way doc is happy... usually if creatinine is high they ask to re test in a few weeks but doc didn't see the need as not a bad reading at all so it's see you in 6 months for next lot... May pop in after each show this next 12 months just because I have so many planned (6 atm but just seen another that has caught my eye... lol) so I'll keep on top of it all as never done more then 3 in one yr...

But all good on the inside


----------

